# Using a built-in dishwasher as a stand alone



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would need to build a cabinet that you could roll around, and would have to get the connection kit for the hoses, that allows it to connect to the faucet, then also install a cord that would allow you to connect it to an outlet, when needed. If you own the place, taking out a wall like we did, to expand our Kitchen into the dining, allowed us to move the fridge over, so the portable dish washer could sit between the sink and fridge.

If renting, you could still run into an issue of no space to place the unit, when not in use.


----------



## sassy_texas (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry, I think I may have miscommunicated what I wanted to do. Basically, I want to take my built-in dishwasher, and instead of placing it under the countertop by my sink, I want to have it sit in a different part of my kitchen. I don't want to have to hook it up to the faucet every time I run it. I would like it to sit as a stand alone appliance, but have it run like a built-in dishwasher as opposed to a freestanding/stand alone dishwasher. Could I just buy extension tubes or something?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sassy_texas said:


> Sorry, I think I may have miscommunicated what I wanted to do. Basically, I want to take my built-in dishwasher, and instead of placing it under the countertop by my sink, I want to have it sit in a different part of my kitchen. I don't want to have to hook it up to the faucet every time I run it. I would like it to sit as a stand alone appliance, but have it run like a built-in dishwasher as opposed to a freestanding/stand alone dishwasher. Could I just buy extension tubes or something?


What part of what I stated, is it that you do not understand? You just cannot take the machine out from the under the cabinet, and let it just sit there doing nothing. What would be the reason in that.

There is a reason why they make portable dishwasher units, so you do not have to buy a base cabinet or make a frame that the under counter unit will fit into, and then have to buy the parts to make the under cabinet unit able to hook up to the hot water line, and then you have to figure out a way to plumb it into the waste line, and vent.

It just becomes too much work to create a unit that would sit away from the sink & waste/water lines inside the base cabinet, but could be done, if you know what you are doing.

Just easier to leave it where it is, or get a portable unit as I stated before.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you can not use a built in dishwasher as a "stand alone". As greg said you will need some sort of cabinet around it as it will not stand on its own without tipping over. Then you would have to plumb it and wire it.


----------



## davido30093 (Jan 1, 2011)

> I've read that it is possible to use the built-in dishwasher as a freestanding or stand alone dishwasher.


I recommend that you change your reading sources.

Can it be done? Sure! Is it practical? No.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> you can not use a built in dishwasher as a "stand alone". As greg said you will need some sort of cabinet around it as it will not stand on its own without tipping over. Then you would have to plumb it and wire it.


 
Mine stood on its own, when I removed it...


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Seattle2k said:


> Mine stood on its own, when I removed it...


did it stay upright when you opened the door. Did it stay upright when you pulled out the dish rack?:no:


----------

